# Fly or float the  CYG-11 can do it all



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 19, 2015)

It looks like a cross between a catamaran and a hovercraft, but these strange vehicles are actually new new type of aircraft developed in China.
Two prototypes of the CYG-11 seaplane were tested this week over the sea off the coast of Haikou in Hainan Province in China.
The aircraft is believed to be a joint project between Russia and China to build new types of super-efficient seaplane.

_By placing the wings low on the fuselage of the aircraft, this effect is increased and the the result is an aircraft that essentially floats on a cushion of air. Engineers behind the CNY 5 billion (£500 million) project say the aircraft are capable of flying 62 miles (100 km) on 28 litres of fuel. With a maximum range of 930 miles (1,500 km), the aircraft can reach a top speed of 155 mph (250 km/h). The aircraft races over the wavetops at a height of between three to five metres (9-15 feet)._

_The CYG-11 aircraft, which have been developed by the Hainan Yingge Wing in Ground Effect Craft Manufacturing Company with Russian engineers, can carry 10 passengers plus two flight crew.The company claims to have just finished building a larger version of the aircraft capable of carrying 40 people, but it hopes to develop bigger aircraft capable of carrying between 55 and 120 passengers_







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_effect_(aerodynamics)

there is more here
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...e-CYG-11-craft-fly-float-cushion-air-sea.html

ground effect isnt a newly discovered phenomenom


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 19, 2015)

Seeing as these craft are classed as Marine Boats you do not need a license to use one ( just like a hovercraft ).

edit
In the States there are business that will either sell you a Kit/ plans and parts list or build you one.

Or Ghetto it yourself
Build a hovercraft then add wings/airofoils.
Make sure you got life insurance and update your Will tho .......... Just in case

Further edit

Do not think the ones you show will Hover


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 19, 2015)

@dorsetknob  thankyou for your diligence, i have amended the title.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 19, 2015)

Here is Some that Can Hover    Note the Hovercraft skirt essential for hovering  (2" hover)


----------



## qubit (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm surprised that the ground effect is still present as high as 5 metres.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 20, 2015)

qubit said:


> I'm surprised that the ground effect is still present as high as 5 metres.



As a rough guide the Span of the Airofoil or wing determines the hight of effective ground effect

As a rule of thumb, Ground Effect is accepted as being up to 1 1/2 times wing span, expressed as height above surface. However, heights greater than half the chord length the craft tends to be less efficient.

Full Article explaining this can be found here

http://www.ghdstudios.com/radacraft/ground_effect.html


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 20, 2015)

@dorsetknob   that was a good find, pretty easy to understand. 

The last paragraph caught my eye ........the regulations.... when does an aircraft become an aircraft ?

_From a regulatory point of view, the maximum Ground Effect height is seen as the service ceiling (the height above which the craft will not sustain flight under its own power). If the craft can operate full time above this height, it legally becomes an aeroplane and must meet all of the associated regulations. As examples of this, Radacraft G-35 with a wingspan of 6.5 metres and has a service ceiling of 9 metres (30 feet) approximately. The C-850 has a projected wingspan of 8.5 metres; it's service ceiling therefore will be 12 metres (40 feet) approximately._


----------



## qubit (Apr 20, 2015)

Cheers dorset, I'll check it out a bit later.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 20, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Seeing as these craft are classed as Marine Boats you do not need a license to use one ( just like a hovercraft ).


Regs vary according to your country.
Over here a license is required to drive a boat if the motor exceeds 5hp.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 20, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The last paragraph caught my eye ........the regulations.... when does an aircraft become an aircraft ?


You included your answer

"_From a regulatory point of view, the maximum Ground Effect height is seen as the service ceiling (the height above which the craft will not sustain flight under its own power). If the craft can operate full time above this height, it legally becomes an aeroplane and must meet all of the associated regulations._"

but to supplement that
when it can sustain flight under its own Power or glide ABOVE Ground effect
                                                  OR
"When your Government say it is" so they can TAX and EXTRACT license FEE's

Take your pick

Thought for the Day

If you Plant your Face into my palm   is that a Faceplant


----------

